# Can a budgie be tamed without millet



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Can a budgie be tamed without millet because I am currently living in a country that the millet is some how rare. And I heard that millet is not that good for budgies so I am trying to feed them pellets and lettuce(few pits a day) only to keep them healthy. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, you can train a budgie without millet. You just need to find something that they really like and will be happy to work for.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Its hard to tame them with a small cage. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It's way too soon to be trying to tame them yet anyway. They need at least two weeks to settle in, then, if they're comfortable, you can begin to slowly work on taming them. Right now you can try them on different vegetables by either putting them into a food bowl, or pegging them through the bars, and see if they seem to have a favourite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> It's way too soon to be trying to tame them yet anyway. They need at least two weeks to settle in, then, if they're comfortable, you can begin to slowly work on taming them. Right now you can try them on different vegetables by either putting them into a food bowl, or pegging them through the bars, and see if they seem to have a favourite.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They becamd comfortable being on a moving bench on my hand.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

